# Urgent Lillington, NC: HELL WEEK AT HARNETT!!! So FULL! Golden w/possible Demodex!



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He looks so sad.....poor baby!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

This guy is also posted on the Lab Forum, and I believe that a poster there is rescuing him. From her post:

I just emailed the shelter about the golden. He has until Tuesday. I am going to try and save him. He looks like such a sweetie. He is between 1-2 years old and his demodex isn't too bad, just around the eyes and a few spots on his body.
​Of course, he's not safe until he's out the door. 

For some reason, I can't access the rescue listing - can someone contact the NC rescues?


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

He looks much older than 2 years old? See the gray? Hmm.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I saw him on Craigslist and have forwarded him to our group (NRGRR). I'll let you know what I hear.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks - I was hoping that you or Carolina Mom would see the post and make some contacts.  For some reason, when I tried to access the rescue list so I could e-mail, the page kept coming up blank.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

The poster from the Lab Forum who wanted to save this guy has been checking on him - today she posted that he has been adopted!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan's mom*

SPARTAN'S MOM

IS THE POSTER sure he was adopted!
That would be wonderful!!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Anne spoke to the shelter, who told her this guy was adopted.


----------

